# RR Orange Passion...



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

This is/was one of RR most prized corals. Who has one growing and how is it doing.

I have a mini colony going. It has been in my frag tank where the orange polyps are now some what subtle but still nice. I've moved it to my display and Im hoping they turn a bit more orange yet. Still I think its looking pretty good.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh wow. That's a gooder. Nice piece.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

sexy SPS! i want one!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Very Nice Darryl.


----------



## devin98 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Darryl,

When you have a frag of that let me know, I wanted to get one from RR but had no luck.

-Devin


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Sexy coral indeed, deep orange is so hard to come by in sps.


----------

